# Looking for work in the Lehigh Valley for the 09-10 season



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm in search of some work, residential or commercial, in and around the Lehigh Valley PA Area. Have access to a crew of 5 trucks and 2 v-box salters for larger site's. Looking to lock something in early for next season.

Matt

Jersey Contracting - 610 216 8115
Ford F250 w/10ft Blizzard


----------



## Roland_Allen (Jul 14, 2009)

e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

